
Tutanotas encrypted email app is coming to F-Droid - planc
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/release-notes-3-35
======
chakalakasp
With apps like Signal, and with the expanding adoption of pseudo secure
methods like TLS mail transport, easy encrypted mail feels like something that
is coming 10 years too late to be relevant.

That said, Protonmail’s implementation is probably as easy as it could ever
get (with federated PGP ability, no less) and I don’t see a crowd kicking down
their door with money in their hands. I really wish secure email were a thing,
but unless the Big Boys (Google, Microsoft) get involved and push to make it
an easily accessible option or a default, I can’t see a path to it being
widely adopted.

